
The true meaning of Truemors in Guy Kawasaki's own words  - louisadekoya
http://www.ideatagging.com/the-meaning-of-truemors-in-guys-own-words/
======
whacked_new
There seemed to be a big disappointment because of the spamming. The spamming
resulted from the big hype, so reasonably it will subside after the initial
phase and there will probably be more interesting things coming out of the
site.

In conjunction, look at justin.tv. The hype has subsided and how is it doing
now? I can't say, not the target market, never paid attention. Similarly I'm
not in the target market for Truemors, but comparing these two I would say
that justin.tv's interestingness correlates to the hype and for Truemors the
opposite.

So Guy has a point, and the critics who jumped quickly to deride the thing
probably have too short of attention spans, or write to appeal to audiences
with short attention spans.

ok enough whacked lameness from me over the past howevermany hours.

